# Nuvens - Fotos e video Madeira 30 Set. 2009



## Rog (30 Set 2009 às 18:31)

Algumas fotos da manhã de hoje, e um video com um time-lapse.


----------



## Veterano (30 Set 2009 às 18:59)

Imagens bem relaxantes, obrigado Rog.


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2009 às 19:16)

Impressionantes Rog! Captaste imagens "de livro" de Ondas de Lee ou mais comummente conhecidas como Ondas de Montanha. Se as fotos podiam oferecer alguma dificuldade na sua identificação, aquelas nuvens estáticas no time-lapse não deixam margem para qualquer tipo de dúvidas.

Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2009 às 19:46)

muito bom


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2009 às 20:04)

Fotos muito boas


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 20:34)

Espectacular *Rog*!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2009 às 21:15)

Excelentes fotos e magnífico timelapse, *Rog*!


----------



## vitamos (1 Out 2009 às 09:56)

Grandes fotos Rog! O timelapse então está simplesmente fantástico


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2009 às 01:16)

Belo espectáculo de nuvens dançantes  no timelapse.

Fotos brilhantes lenticulares "parciais"


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Out 2009 às 02:04)

Fotos lindíssimas com fascinantes jogos de luz...!

Amanhã verei o Timelapse num computador com outro tarifário!!!


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2009 às 19:37)

Fotos muito bonitas dos céus da Madeira o vídeo esta igualmente bom


----------

